# Upgrading postfix 2.5.6 to 2.6



## k1piee (May 19, 2009)

Hi! I was just wondering if there are any major changes in the 2.6 version that makes my current 2.5 configuration not valid or something?
Because I have alot of email accounts on my server and dont really want it to go down.
And is it easy to downgrade back to 2.5 if something would go wrong?


----------



## phoenix (May 19, 2009)

You can create a package of the currently installed version using *pkg_create -bx postfix*.  Be sure to also save everything under /usr/local/etc/postfix/.  Then, if anything goes awry, you can just *pkg_delete -fxi postfix* and *pkg_add /path/to/postfix-2.5.tbz* to install the old version.

I haven't run into any issues doing postfix updates from 2.0 through 2.6.  Just be sure to read the changelog online, /usr/ports/UPDATING in case there's anything in there, and watch the logs.


----------



## k1piee (May 19, 2009)

ah great thanks alot for the answer it helped me alot


----------

